# Matching clothing?



## KSKENE

Do any of you guys/girls care what u look like out there? haha. I'm not talking about wearing a suit and tie or anything classy like that, but like board to jacket, bindings to beanie, goggles to pants?


----------



## Pow?POW!

KSKENE said:


> Do any of you guys/girls care what u look like out there? haha. I'm not talking about wearing a suit and tie or anything classy like that, but like board to jacket, bindings to beanie, goggles to pants?


Haha yea I try to at least. I know for my current setup I pretty much matched everything. My board has some sky/baby blue and grey/black graphics, my bindings are white and black, my boots are black with sky blue lining, I have black pants and my jacket is white with sky blue trimming as well.


----------



## Riley212

i like to be evreything one color, green, but its hard to find all green goretex pants, boots that fit right and gloves. i used to have green pants but i ripped them.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX

I just try to make sure I don't clash, and that if I do, it's not too bad.


----------



## SGM

...matching odd bits isn't a problem if done with some taste - getting a full on pant/jacket matching (preferrably in loud colors/patterns) just make you look like you really should be on a pair of skis instead.


----------



## KSKENE

SGM said:


> ...matching odd bits isn't a problem if done with some taste - getting a full on pant/jacket matching (preferrably in loud colors/patterns) just make you look like you really should be on a pair of skis instead.


haha like rocking retro colors? im going for a theme like black blue white but having trouble finding a jacket/hoodie. was checking out the under armor pull over hoodies but i wish they had colored ones so im not rocking black pants an top. but whatever not gunna lose sleep over it


----------



## KnoxBoarderX

I don't think black on black is bad, but if it's like bright yellow top and pants, that's another story.


----------



## SGM

Riley212 said:


> i like to be evreything one color, green, but its hard to find all green goretex pants, boots that fit right and gloves. i used to have green pants but i ripped them.


You really should look into something like skis. 

That is not as bad as this, I've seen snowboarders wear pants and jackets along this style...about 6 sizes too large, and they can't ride for shit, and they seem to spend all day sitting down in the park...










For my own comeback (been out of snowboarding since early 2000, started back in 92) I picked up a pair of red Nitro pants, a blue Burton TWC Such a deal jacket, and white Burton Rulers - got a black Burton beanie from my brother this xmas - and some old Hestra mittens.
A camo-esque Forum JP Walker (not that into that thing, but I love the board), red Drake Matrix bindings.

Clean, less is more, etc.


----------



## the REASON

my pants match my beanie. and i guess the rest of my stuff matches but i didnt do it on purpose. :dunno: white boots, gray pants, white jacket, gray beanie, white goggles.


----------



## SGM

the REASON said:


> my pants match my beanie. and i guess the rest of my stuff matches but i didnt do it on purpose. :dunno: white boots, gray pants, white jacket, gray beanie, white goggles.


...but that's more a clean approach to it.  I think the jumpsuit look is what does it for me, I get flashbacks from old days...the way the skiers looked back then...


----------



## surferbum21

i do all bold bright colors but not anything the same color. every thing different. i'm like a (nongay) rainbow


----------



## nj101689

only thing i match is have black based everything. not solid black, but black backgrounds. the only thing that really matches is my jacket is the same as my wife's. I happened to buy her a guys jacket online for christmas, she got me the same one the same year, and we coincidently opened them together. pretty funny.


----------



## Riley212

SGM said:


> You really should look into something like skis.


don't hate  my mom picked up a green jacket and green pants from a ski swap when i was 13(10 yrs ago) i been rockin green ever since. my friends can always find me on the mountain.


----------



## SGM

Riley212 said:


> don't hate  my mom picked up a green jacket and green pants from a ski swap when i was 13(10 yrs ago) i been rockin green ever since. my friends can always find me on the mountain.


Bit like this, but green?










:laugh:


----------



## haulinbass

i rock red pants(volcom gigis) with a black grey and red coat(volcom nimbus) they match pretty well besides the zebra striping on the pant pockets and the purple and black striping on the coat vents. always with black gloves, solid black binders and my black purple and orange boots lol. can u imagine going back to rocking three color one peices lol. with the kids trying to bring back the 80s for some reason i can see this shit happening......... flashes of hottub time machine......... tips fucking down lol


----------



## NWBoarder

I don't try to match anything. Ever. If it matches, believe it's just coincidence. My coat is kind of camo but not quite, my pants are a dark grey/almost black. Current board is balck and purple. Bindings are bright orange. Oh, and I have some white goggles, black goggles, and a white & black facemask. Matching is overrated IMO.


----------



## Riley212

SGM said:


> Bit like this, but green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


yes that exactly


----------



## AIRider

My shit gotta match, otherwise I'm not going. Hahaha yeah, I kinda match. Yellow and blue.


----------



## surferbum21

SGM said:


> Bit like this, but green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


i've been scavenging ebay for something like that for years


----------



## Redmond513

this year I'm riding with a black jacket and yellow pants. The black jacket tones down the bright pants and it matches because black goes with everything.


----------



## Riley212

Norrøna Lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit - Men's from Backcountry.com

modern version


----------



## john doe

That's what I have for this season. Boots are white and helmet/goggles can be seen in my avatar.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

I take looking ridiculous seriously. Matching Cherry Blossom outfit and make sure the gloves match the board.









Also have this jacket


----------



## Danger Mouse

I wear black pants and a grey jacket. Does that count? I don't see how black can't pretty much match with everything.


----------



## SXYS2k

funny that there is a thread about this because i thought about this too before buying all my stuff recently. All i need are pants and a jacket then im ready to hit the slopes for the first time.


----------



## craig-b

I accidentally matched my pants to bindings, and jacket to board.


----------



## MistahTaki

dont match, it doesnt look good.


----------



## bebop_monk

I hate having all my stuff the same color. Right now, my jacket and pants are both solid black, and it really annoys me. I feel like a gaper out there, lol.


----------



## KSKENE

SXYS2k said:


> funny that there is a thread about this because i thought about this too before buying all my stuff recently. All i need are pants and a jacket then im ready to hit the slopes for the first time.


hell ya! im a fan of all black n white.


----------



## Olivia

I don't like to have everything matching too well. And I think matching your clothes to your board is kinda weird...I just like to keep a proper balance between loud/soft colors and solids/patterns.


----------



## Kapn.K

Nah. If I matched too well, the park rats would expect me to ride better. This way there's no pressure.
Steve


----------



## SXYS2k

KSKENE said:


> hell ya! im a fan of all black n white.


same here, its not loud but it still looks good. Gonna get a black jacket but with the pants i might mix it up, maybe red. Or just some of those Jean looking pants. Im going to go take a look at some today hopefully they dont break the bank.


----------



## elfridaauston87

Yeah I also love to wear everything in same colour.


----------



## Fiddsy

Almost a full black swat ninja.
Black helmet, black jacket, black bib, black unders, black board, grey boots and grey cammo balaclava


----------



## timmytard

I can't even remember a single piece of clothing I had in 2012?:surprise:

What the hell you doin' in threads from 2012?


TT


----------



## buller_scott

timmytard said:


> I can't even remember a single piece of clothing I had in 2012?:surprise:
> 
> What the hell you doin' in threads from 2012?
> 
> 
> TT


haha. I've got a perfectly good Champion hoody from back then - it's still going. Oh, and a HH jacket that just needs a waterproof spray every now and then, from 2009.

As for color coordinating - no matter how cool people THINK they are, at every level, they still are fashion enthusiasts. Fuck, take the number of people who need to make a statement on opening weekend at the snowboard store here in Melbourne, with their DC, Burton, RVCA etc hoodies [guys, it's fucking hot outside, and the snowboard store doesn't have the air con set on low???]

Colour coordination is whack. Just rock whatever item works, regardless of colour, and focus on actually snowboarding [I've got a mate who was accused of being a kook, and his response was "Yeah but I still look better than all of you when I chill in the lodge"] OKAY.

He also has a Porsche with near perfect tyre tread depth after more than a year, so yeah......


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

I don't care about coordinating colors... but a guy in my ski club, is referred to as a giant safety cone. 6'4" (more or less), orange jacket, orange pants, orange skis as one of the skis he uses

the guy named Keith


----------



## Rip154

Ski club?!


----------



## Hyperize

Everything is red, white and black for me! I just got a new board just because my old board had a blue edge as you can see in this pic


----------



## Myoko

surferbum21 said:


> i do all bold bright colours but not anything the same colour. everything different. i'm like a (nongay) rainbow


Love this quote, I'm the same. I figure if I am bright, I can be seen in the trees/hole more easily and have less chance of some idiot running into me. I really want a retro one piece similar to what my son has, but that wouldn't be cool beside him.


----------



## buller_scott

Hyperize said:


> Everything is red, white and black for me! I just got a new board just because my old board had a blue edge as you can see in this pic


Holy moly you're a red-black-n-white version of my Asian mate - Yes Basic, Fluxs, DC gear [although he rocks Oakley bibs nowadays].


----------



## buller_scott

Myoko said:


> Love this quote, I'm the same. I figure if I am bright, I can be seen in the trees/hole more easily and have less chance of some idiot running into me. I really want a retro one piece similar to what my son has, but that wouldn't be cool beside him.


Where in Aus is THAT????? Just kidding!

I sorta take it back - I usually rock just whatever, although this season I'm probably gonna rock all black, with one bright item - either high-vis vest strap thingie from the hardware store, or a bright coloured beanie.

I used to rock nice shit at Buller, but the amount of oil and grease dripping off the lift cables given how wet and warm it is, all of the time - it messes your shit up REAL fast.

Rock!


----------



## Myoko

I don't do Australia or NZ anymore, better value to spend more time in Japan, especially living in Queensland.

Oil dripping would really annoy me, I'd stick with black also. One piece outfits just seem so bloody practical to me.


----------



## buller_scott

Myoko said:


> I don't do Australia or NZ anymore, better value to spend more time in Japan, especially living in Queensland.
> 
> Oil dripping would really annoy me, I'd stick with black also. One piece outfits just seem so bloody practical to me.


Very interesting take, re: Aus and NZ. My mates were a little puzzled when we were overseas and I opined that it's way cheaper to ride OS than in Aus.

If the average punter changes the currencies they deal in, to how much time you're spending in exchange for how many truly high-value runs you're getting in return, then Buller has to be one of the most expensive places on earth to ride. 

Yeah, the oil dripping. Luckily it doesn't seem so bad at Perisher - they seem to be on top of stuff like that, in my experience.


----------



## timmytard

Myoko said:


> Love this quote, I'm the same. I figure if I am bright, I can be seen in the trees/hole more easily and have less chance of some idiot running into me. I really want a retro one piece similar to what my son has, but that wouldn't be cool beside him.


I have an old WestBeach neon green onesie I'll sell you.
It's the coolest thing in the universe
It ain't gonna be cheap:dry:

TT


----------



## Hyperize

Wow haven't heard of oil dripping, sounds terrible! Luckily I haven't noticed it at Perisher, even on those hot slushy spring days.


----------



## Hyperize

buller_scott said:


> Holy moly you're a red-black-n-white version of my Asian mate - Yes Basic, Fluxs, DC gear [although he rocks Oakley bibs nowadays].


Lol, the Basic and Flux's were recommended by the shop as my first setup, guess its a common beginner setup for the icy Aus conditions?


----------



## buller_scott

Hyperize said:


> Wow haven't heard of oil dripping, sounds terrible! Luckily I haven't noticed it at Perisher, even on those hot slushy spring days.


Yeah, it's horrendous. Is VERY rarely like Perisher, where it'll snow from the sky - most of the time when it "snows" at Buller, the clouds drop right in on the runs, reducing visibility to around 10-20m, it hovers around -1 to 1 degree, the moisture in the air is so thick that it literally forms a film on your goggles and clings to 'em, rendering them pretty useless. 

Oh, and drip drip drip from lift cables, black shit splashing everywhere - on your clothes, beanies, I've seen more than a few people with mirror lenses, wipe that shit off their lens, only to painfully discover that the solvents in the cable lubricant have taken off the mirror finish [I've heard people talk about getting warrantied by the goggle company, but that's not fair to them - it's Buller's shitty equipment maintenance that's the culprit].



Hyperize said:


> Lol, the Basic and Flux's were recommended by the shop as my first setup, guess its a common beginner setup for the icy Aus conditions?


That wouldn't happen to be Twelve by any chance, would it? My mate got his first setup there! Yes Basic + Flux TT [although yours look like RK, which I was SO close to getting earlier this year - do they have the bendy/flexy urethane disc?] is a pretty bomb-proof, can't-go-wrong first setup.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Rip154 said:


> Ski club?!


What's wrong with saving money on lodging?

the ski club goes to Mammoth, which 3 nights of staying in a condo is $250 per person, and 6 people stay in a condo.


----------



## Hyperize

buller_scott said:


> That wouldn't happen to be Twelve by any chance, would it?


Nah, I'm in Sydney, purchased at ESS (now called Elevation 107).

They're Flux R2's, pretty soft flex bindings. The only issue I have with them is the big strap sometimes gets in the way when skating, but looks like they've changed it to the honeycomb style in newer versions which probably fixes this.


----------



## buller_scott

tanscrazydaisy said:


> What's wrong with saving money on lodging?
> 
> the ski club goes to Mammoth, which 3 nights of staying in a condo is $250 per person, and 6 people stay in a condo.


Good deal, and I smiled when I saw your pics - my parents were part of ski clubs similar to that, when they lived in Breck. It's a good thing 



Hyperize said:


> Nah, I'm in Sydney, purchased at ESS (now called Elevation 107).
> 
> They're Flux R2's, pretty soft flex bindings. The only issue I have with them is the big strap sometimes gets in the way when skating, but looks like they've changed it to the honeycomb style in newer versions which probably fixes this.


Honeycomb straps still flap around when skating [I have 'em on my Malavitas and Cartels] - I'm anal about lift-line damage avoidance, so I always do two things: 1] fold down my highback; 2] slide the ankle strap closed a few teeth, so that it's out of my way when I skate off the chair. 

It takes a couple of extra seconds to undo at the top of the chair, but then it's a small price to pay for the confidence of knowing that I'm NEVER going to ruin a strap by standing directly onto it.


----------



## Rip154

tanscrazydaisy said:


> What's wrong with saving money on lodging?
> 
> the ski club goes to Mammoth, which 3 nights of staying in a condo is $250 per person, and 6 people stay in a condo.


I saw no snowboards.. Did they exclude you from the pictures because you have a snowboard?


----------



## kosmoz

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I don't care about coordinating colors... but a guy in my ski club, is referred to as a giant safety cone. 6'4" (more or less), orange jacket, orange pants, orange skis as one of the skis he uses
> 
> the guy named Keith


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Rip154 said:


> I saw no snowboards.. Did they exclude you from the pictures because you have a snowboard?


There's some pictures of snowboarders. I am a board member of the club also.


----------



## Rip154

Just messing around of course. Have to keep the feud going or we face stagnation. But having board members controlling a ski club is a nice touch.


----------

